# Achalader House, near Blairgowrie, Scotland, June '08



## spacepunk (Jun 13, 2008)

This is Achalader House near Blairgowrie. It took a bit of searching for, but thanks to a lovely old couple who gave me directions, I was on the trail and happy.The house was last used by evacuees from the 2nd world war and was still lived in up to the early 1950's. It is a 17th century building of rockfaced red sandstone and was remodelled and extended by the architect John Starforth for major Campbell in 1870. As you can see nature has taken over in a wonderful way, there's no vandalism or graffitti and the place is just seeing out its' days in a graceful state of tranquility(man).
























































Love'n'Peace.
SP.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 14, 2008)

Absolutely delightful building. Love the spiral staircase tower and it's great to see the lathes still in place in some parts. Lovely find, SP.


----------



## Macker1 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Macker1*

We discovered this gem about 4 years ago and have revisited at least annually - I noticed within two very recent visits that as a tree grows, the stone columns between window spaces diminish !!! High winds don't help these buildings.
An absolute gem of a find - but I reckon at least three good weekends' work to fix it !
Well done !


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wouldn't mind visiting that one day, keep seeing pictures of it


----------



## Scotty (Nov 3, 2008)

really nice place, loving the colour of the stone work.

How high did the stairs go? 
did you climb them?

thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bryag (Nov 10, 2008)

Scotty said:


> did you climb them?



I think most of us know the answer to that question


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 11, 2008)

Can never find this on multimap, can someone give me the postcode?


----------



## Gorecki (Nov 11, 2008)

Ohhh it looks exactly like ury house inside! =]


----------

